# GE mechanical ice maker failure?



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a GE Model TPS24BPDA side by side with ice/water in the door.

The ice maker has ceased to generate ice on it's own. The unit cycles and will make ice if the reservoir is manually filled.

What I've done:

Replaced "Culligan" filter.

Checked main watervalve (good).

Checked secondary water valves (good).

Bypassed secondary valves (Doing this I can force a fill via the door water switch).

It would appear that the ice maker itself is not triggering the watervalve, although I have not checked this. But how can I force a cycle on this particular unit?

Seems like the replacement ice maker is an electronic unit rather than a mechanical one like I have. Any feedback, or other tests I should run prior to purchasing a replacement unit?

TIA.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Your problem is most likely the icemaker itself. I had the same problem about 3 months ago, and after a lot of tinkering and wasting $55 for a repair man to come, he pointed out a simple solution.

To check, just remove the icemaker cover and jump V & L using a piece of copper wire (12 or 14 gage), and that will force the icemaker to call for water. If no water comes, there's a problem with your valve. If water comes, there's a problem with your icemaker. According to the repairman, 1 out of 200 times it's the water valve.

Solution most likely is to replace the icemaker, which will run about $100. It's very easy to remove and replace. Check the link below to see the history behind my problem.

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=6069&highlight=icemaker


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Problem is solved.....

Ice maker side of primary water valve was bad. Initial test with a digital multimeter was a bit mis-leading.


By the way, this, being a GE mechanical, is not the same as the ice maker that you had posted about.

No terminal V & L to "jumper".


----------

